# Hood Seafurl 3250 Dismantle



## Stevo58 (May 6, 2017)

Hello All,
I am trying to dismantle a Hood Seafurl 3250 foil.
I've gotten the stay out and now I want to break down the foil.
For some reason I thought I could easily break it down.
Not so much...
Any thoughts?
Thanks


----------

